# Starting out & Laparoscopy & Dye Test



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

I am new to all this and don't really know where to start. I try to talk to people around me for support but they don't really understand what i am going through and just say it will happen in time but after trying for 2 1/2 years I am doubtful.

I have been through all the normal tests at the doctors and it was a long time before they took me seriously and then referred me. Now I have more waiting. It just seems like a massive waiting game and you take 2 steps forward and 10 steps back each time.

I am now on the waiting list for a laparoscopy and dye test and have no idea what to except from this, if anyone has had it I would really appreciate knowing what it was like after the test and what type of stuff they found out from having it done?

My partners test have all come back normal so now i feel like it is all my fault.

It has already helped to read some of the posts on here and it has made it easier for me to explain to partner how I feel. It just seems like everyone is getting pregnant around me and I just get so upset when i find out some else is pregnant and some of them having even been trying, please tell me I am not the only one that feels like this??

It would be great to speak to someone that is going through the same test or have moved onto the next stage so i know what will be coming next.

Any advice is welcome on how to deal with the way i feel.


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Dopey2012

You have definitely come to the right place for help and support, I've found being part of FF has really helped me with my emotions, even if it's just to come on here and have a little rant  I don't have any experience of lap and dye as I only had a HSG x-ray which I think is different but I'm sure someone will be along soon with some advice on lap and dye for you.

Re the whole pregnancy announcement thing, you are definitely _not _ alone in your thoughts and feelings - far from it! Everyone on here will have experienced those thoughts  those thoughts are all perfectly normal and understandable. I'm not sure if you've already had a look around the 'coping with infertility' board? You might find some useful info on there, there is a thread on there about dealing with pregnancy/birth announcements, if you have a read of that it might make you feel more 'normal'  There is also (at the top of the 'coping' board) a link to 'infertility etiquette', have a read of that, I expect you'll find it'll explain some of what you are feeling - I know it helped me.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=554.0

Big hugs


----------



## McHoody (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Dopey,
When we first started with treatment I had a laparoscopy and dye test.  For the laparoscopy I had to go into hospital for a morning and was put under general anaesthic and they just check out your tubes to make sure there is nothing blocking them etc. For the dye test, they put dye inside you and xray you at the same time so they can see if the dye is moving through your tubes easily, they do not put you out for this but its OK just a bit uncomfortable but my DH was able to come in with me and hold my hand!! 

Dont worry about how you feel, as NosilaB said everyone on here has/will feel like that at some point, most of my friends have had children and I am really happy for them but sometimes it can be really hard. FF is good to just read posts from other people to make you feel your not the only one going through it. 

Hope that makes you feel a little better and if you have any other questions then just ask! 

C x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends   

I've included some forum boards that may help answer some of you questions   

*Fertility Investigations ~ *CLICK HERE

*Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout!

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. CLICK HERE

We also have a chat room - which is a fabulous place to 'meet' and chat with others. Our newbie chat is every Wednesday. A great chance to meet other new members and find out a little more about how the site works.

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best - our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.
Good luck,

  

Tis xx


----------



## danielle k (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi dopey. Ive also had a lap and dye test. I was put to sleep for the whole procedure so didnt know a thing about it. I know they went in through my belly button and i had 2 small stiches afterwards. I didnt have much pain, maybe just a slight tummy ache. My diagnosis was blocked tubes and i was referred for ivf treatment. We waited 13 months for treatment to start and im now on day 13 of down regulating. It was the most frustrating time ive ever had having to wait but it really does fly by. I wish you all the luck in the world with your journey and i wouldnt worry about the lap and dye test. You'll be fine.  Xx


----------



## annieruth (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Dopey, you are not alone   

I also had a lap & dye & had a general anaesthetic.  It's keyhole surgery so they make an incision just below your belly button and a second one just above your bikini line.  As long as you rest properly afterwards recovery is quite fast.  They found I definately had endometriosis and removed some with a laser there and then. I was told this would improve my fertility for up to 6 months, but it didn't make any difference.  My husband & I were both regarded as having normal fertility, but nothing happened for us so we were referred for ivf.  Our miracle happened on our second cycle and our son was born in January of this year.  

Miracles do happen, and you've found the right site to help you through your journey.

Good luck


----------



## Dopey2012 (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you all for you advice and sharing your experience. I have found it helps alot.


----------

